# When will Amazon start shipping the 5DM3?



## patrickyandoc (May 3, 2012)

anyone have a shipping date confirmation or email on receiving the 5dm3 from amazon yet?  I hope to get it soon.


----------



## Tcapp (May 3, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> anyone have a shipping date confirmation or email on receiving the 5dm3 from amazon yet?  I hope to get it soon.


Wait wait wait... Amazon STILL hasnt _started _shipping?! Or they havent _RESUMED _shipments?


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 3, 2012)

@Tcapp i have not gotten an email yet so no  i was wondering if anyone else did


----------



## Tcapp (May 3, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> @Tcapp i have not gotten an email yet so no  i was wondering if anyone else did



wow


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 3, 2012)

They did ship some at the begnining of March, but to my knowledge they haven't resumed. People posted on amazon forums that they were recieving them before the light leak issue.

Has anyone heard about kits shipping anywhere since the light leak?


----------



## photomoth (May 3, 2012)

I ordered mine 4 weeks ago, still nothing. Fingers crossed that it'll ship in a week or two!


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 7, 2012)

Anything? Anybody?


----------



## stevehaslip (May 7, 2012)

I placed an order a few weeks ago for the kit, and my status still shows "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."

It seems that no one on any site or forum has had any update from Amazon.


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 7, 2012)

I placed an order on April 9th and was given a May 16 to June 16th ETA. I think amazon was a mistake.


----------



## canoff (May 7, 2012)

is anyone any better of an option? it appears everyone is out of stock for some time. hey rumor forum, who knows what?!


----------



## JustinTArthur (May 7, 2012)

A batch looks to be shipping today. A Prime order for body-only that I made on 4/12 is shipping today (5/7) with estimated arrival on Wednesday.


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 7, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what ETA did they give you Justin?


----------



## climbermatt (May 7, 2012)

Yesterday my arrival date changed to May 8th or 9th (in a day or two!!!). It was between May 16 to June 16th after Amazon totally screwed up my original order. This is body only.


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 7, 2012)

I ordered mine April 30th and it also still says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time." Oh how i wish the camera can land in our hands right now. At least its good to know that im not the only one buying from amazon and waiting! Hopefully we'll get it soon guys! and hopefully not in june!


----------



## JustinTArthur (May 7, 2012)

Sir Pierre said:


> Out of curiosity, what ETA did they give you Justin?



May 17, 2012 - June 19, 2012 was my original ETA.

patrickyandoc, I'm guessing yours will be in next week's batch


----------



## stevehaslip (May 8, 2012)

This afternoon I was contacted by an Amazon Camera Concierge who did his best to try and explain what was happening. He didn't have any new information, just politely asked if I wanted to cancel the order and then said that he would personally be contacting me regarding status updates. Apparently this is standard practice for any high price item you buy on Amazon.


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 8, 2012)

JustinTArthur said:


> Sir Pierre said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what ETA did they give you Justin?
> ...



@JustinTArthur i really hope so. The anticipation is killing me haha. Did you receive yours yet? @Climbermatt, did you get yours!? oh mannn!!


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 8, 2012)

Did anyone receive a kit in this last Amazon shipment?


----------



## climbermatt (May 9, 2012)

I received my 5D mark iii body only today from Amazon!


----------



## kidnaper (May 9, 2012)

I received mine from Amazon around March 25th. I ordered body only at 2am the night of the announcement. So yeah, they def put some out but seem to have dried up since.


----------



## Serious_Paul (May 9, 2012)

I ordered mine on 4/20 from Amazon, along with spare batteries and new CF cards. I received the batteries and CF cards promptly. No progress report on my 5D3, though. I'm not really digging how Amazon has been keeping us in the dark about estimated shipping dates. Nor do I like the whole "feel free to cancel anytime" attitude that they have. I realize that $3,500 is but pocket change to a company like Amazon, but still--business is business. I ALMOST DID cancel my order because I simply could not fathom what could possibly be taking so long, electric tape fixes and all. Is there only ONE Canon factory that builds these things on the whole planet? If that was the case, the delay would certainly be understandable, but that scenario seems ridiculous. I normally have no problems purchasing from Amazon and consider them one of the most reliable online stores, but this whole experience has me betting on B&H for all future camera equipment purchases, because they actually specialize in that sort of thing. Plus, I seem to remember B&H having extraordinary customer service and better delivery. Anyway... That's my bitching session for the day. I hope everyone, myself included, receives their 5D3s soon and without problems. I can't wait to start shooting with it! ;D


----------



## Serious_Paul (May 9, 2012)

Amazon just missed out on $3,500. I ordered my 5D3 from OneCall.com I'll be getting it by Thursday.


----------



## Old Shooter (May 9, 2012)

Yep! OneCall has them in stock right now!


----------



## Chadowe (May 9, 2012)

Serious_Paul said:


> I ordered mine on 4/20 from Amazon, along with spare batteries and new CF cards. I received the batteries and CF cards promptly. No progress report on my 5D3, though. I'm not really digging how Amazon has been keeping us in the dark about estimated shipping dates. Nor do I like the whole "feel free to cancel anytime" attitude that they have. I realize that $3,500 is but pocket change to a company like Amazon, but still--business is business. I ALMOST DID cancel my order because I simply could not fathom what could possibly be taking so long, electric tape fixes and all. Is there only ONE Canon factory that builds these things on the whole planet? If that was the case, the delay would certainly be understandable, but that scenario seems ridiculous. I normally have no problems purchasing from Amazon and consider them one of the most reliable online stores, but this whole experience has me betting on B&H for all future camera equipment purchases, because they actually specialize in that sort of thing. Plus, I seem to remember B&H having extraordinary customer service and better delivery. Anyway... That's my bitching session for the day. I hope everyone, myself included, receives their 5D3s soon and without problems. I can't wait to start shooting with it! ;D



I've got orders in with Adorama, B&H and Amazon, all placed a couple days after they started taking orders. All 3 - no updates. I don't fault any of these companies however, I'm not surprised the follow-up to one of the most popular DSLRs is in short supply. Whichever one arrives first, is the one that I'm keeping.


----------



## Tcapp (May 9, 2012)

Chadowe said:


> Serious_Paul said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine on 4/20 from Amazon, along with spare batteries and new CF cards. I received the batteries and CF cards promptly. No progress report on my 5D3, though. I'm not really digging how Amazon has been keeping us in the dark about estimated shipping dates. Nor do I like the whole "feel free to cancel anytime" attitude that they have. I realize that $3,500 is but pocket change to a company like Amazon, but still--business is business. I ALMOST DID cancel my order because I simply could not fathom what could possibly be taking so long, electric tape fixes and all. Is there only ONE Canon factory that builds these things on the whole planet? If that was the case, the delay would certainly be understandable, but that scenario seems ridiculous. I normally have no problems purchasing from Amazon and consider them one of the most reliable online stores, but this whole experience has me betting on B&H for all future camera equipment purchases, because they actually specialize in that sort of thing. Plus, I seem to remember B&H having extraordinary customer service and better delivery. Anyway... That's my bitching session for the day. I hope everyone, myself included, receives their 5D3s soon and without problems. I can't wait to start shooting with it! ;D
> ...



Glad I ordered the minute it was announced!


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 9, 2012)

Chadowe said:


> Serious_Paul said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine on 4/20 from Amazon, along with spare batteries and new CF cards. I received the batteries and CF cards promptly. No progress report on my 5D3, though. I'm not really digging how Amazon has been keeping us in the dark about estimated shipping dates. Nor do I like the whole "feel free to cancel anytime" attitude that they have. I realize that $3,500 is but pocket change to a company like Amazon, but still--business is business. I ALMOST DID cancel my order because I simply could not fathom what could possibly be taking so long, electric tape fixes and all. Is there only ONE Canon factory that builds these things on the whole planet? If that was the case, the delay would certainly be understandable, but that scenario seems ridiculous. I normally have no problems purchasing from Amazon and consider them one of the most reliable online stores, but this whole experience has me betting on B&H for all future camera equipment purchases, because they actually specialize in that sort of thing. Plus, I seem to remember B&H having extraordinary customer service and better delivery. Anyway... That's my bitching session for the day. I hope everyone, myself included, receives their 5D3s soon and without problems. I can't wait to start shooting with it! ;D
> ...



That's Horrible that you haven't heard anything.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 10, 2012)

Newegg.com has them in stock as of this moment.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615


----------



## Serious_Paul (May 10, 2012)

Sir Pierre said:


> Chadowe said:
> 
> 
> > Serious_Paul said:
> ...



UPDATE: Last night, thanks to some timely info from a person in another thread, I was able to order one from OneCall! I cancelled my order from Amazon. Guess what? The 5D3 will be in my hands TOMORROW. That's more like it!


----------



## Chadowe (May 10, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Newegg.com has them in stock as of this moment.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615



Just pulled the trigger, I should have it by Friday. I LOVE NEWEGG.COM!!!! From them, UPS ground is overnight to Las Vegas, and I've ordered as late as 3PM PST, and had my order the next day. I didn't even think they would have the 5D3 this fast. They've been selling photography gear for awhile, but never near the level of the big guys on the East Coast. If Newegg can become a West Coast equivalent to B&H or Adorama, I will be absolutely thrilled. 

Color me happy.


----------



## Old Shooter (May 10, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Newegg.com has them in stock as of this moment.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615



Damn! They are out again!


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 10, 2012)

Any positive news with amazon?


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 10, 2012)

Got an email this morning from One Call. They have kits in stock. I talked to a representative this morning and they have 14 left!

I waited with Amazon for over a month. They are just too slow with this stuff.


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2012)

Amazon shows the kit in stock from J&R and the bodies in stock from DataVision. 
I needed to stick with Amazon because I was using a bunch of gift certificates to pay for a bigish chunk of the purchase, so I thought I was in for a long wait. I have now canceled my original order and re-ordered from J$R. Should get the kit by Monday, and I was able to use the gift certificates (they go back in the account the second the original order is canceled). 
If anybody else is in the same boat, there are 16 kits and 3 bodies left (used to be 17 kits )


----------



## sashabear (May 10, 2012)

I ordered the body by itself on 4/16

"Not Yet Shipped"


----------



## Hesham (May 10, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> anyone have a shipping date confirmation or email on receiving the 5dm3 from amazon yet?  I hope to get it soon.



Why wait for Amazon or BH? onecall.com have some right now with the same 30 days Amazon return policy. Ordered my Kit from them today and confirm the serial number. They are out of kits but they still have some bodies...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 11, 2012)

J&R just got a batch of kits in today. Arrives tomorrow. Great deal too with the $130 off plus 4% cashback (with the right card). Cancelled my Amazon order (so one of you sticking with them just moved up a spot )


----------



## justinhammond (May 11, 2012)

If you don't want to wait, this is my order experience for the past 2 days (I've been scouting websites all week before deciding where to ord from)



justinhammond said:


> > newegg is out of stock, OneCall says "coming soon"
> >
> > so i went with Beach Camera, says ships in 1-2 business days.. so i'll keep you all posted. just put my order in right now (May 9th - 9:30pm EST) .. i ordered some cards with them a few weeks ago and they were pretty quick in general
> >
> ...



Update! Just got an email saying my mark iii has shipped! So much for waiting until Tuesday like they had said! 

those of You still waiting from other sites, their website says in stock now! Ordered mine less than 2 days ago and already on its way!


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 14, 2012)

unfortunately, i cancelled my order with amazon and went with Adorama. I will be receiving my Canon 5D mark iii by wednesday according to the sales representative of Adorama. If any of you have 5D mark iii orders through amazon, i would definitely consider on cancelling your order and do some research on some other online stores or even in store... I spoke to one of the costumer service specialists of amazon and he said that i was far behind the waiting list since i ordered on April 30th with amazon. they have hundreds on back order and canon has not said anything on when they would be receiving any HUGE shipments in.


----------



## Hesham (May 15, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> anyone have a shipping date confirmation or email on receiving the 5dm3 from amazon yet?  I hope to get it soon.



Just today, Amazon.com contacted me for payment of the kit order which I placed April 8. I have already purchased two Kits from onecall.com already. Any one for a Kit? I'll cancel today.


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 16, 2012)

I just received my 5d mark iii today! I bought it from Adorama 2 days ago. I highly recommend canceling your order on amazon if you ordered your 5d mark iii 4/30 or later. The waiting list is still long for sure on amazon! yay i've been waiting for this moment for so long.

ps. i hope everyone who is waiting for the camera gets it soon! you guys deserve//need it!


----------



## stevehaslip (May 16, 2012)

I would love to cancel my Amazon order but unfortunately I had a lot of gift cards to use up, I'd saved them specifically for the 5D. I can't believe that Amazon has dropped the ball on this. Just really poor communication about the situation.

I guess I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## stevehaslip (May 17, 2012)

The kit is now showing in stock on Amazon.com, and my order is shipping this weekend! I guess it should be in stock everywhere now.


----------



## photomoth (May 18, 2012)

I had the kit and body ordered on April 27th - and now it looks like the kit will arrive Monday the 21st - and the body would have arrived the 24th if I didn't cancel. They are out of stock again, but at least they are finally catching up on orders! Can't wait to have this camera in my hands.


----------



## alexhancock (May 18, 2012)

I originally ordered the body only from Amazon, but after I had received no info on Wednesday of this week, I cancelled my order with them and ordered from B&H and did one day shipping. I got my camera today.

Amazon was cordial when I requested info and they upgraded the shipping to one day for free, but it was just taking far too long for me.


----------



## cliffordtk (May 19, 2012)

Ordered my body only on March 24th. Camera was delivered on April 16th.


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 28, 2012)

amazon has them in stock now! ps. i love my camera


----------



## kidnaper (May 29, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> amazon has them in stock now! ps. i love my camera



The body is still listed as out of stock, and kit shipping in a few months. That is, shipped and sold by amazon.
http://amzn.to/L0uEjK


----------

